# Egg bound carpet



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

Our female coastal carpet was having trouble passing her eggs, so after 4 injects of oxy and some manipulation heres what we got




























She still has a few left but im letting her rest for now

cheers dave


----------



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

female is fine,gave up another 7 eggs today, out of all that we took from her 10 look viable. She had some really odd shaped eggs, has anybody got any views.

cheers dave


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

it could be something to do with the male i.e. low sperm count kinda thing
or she might have produced to many folicles for her to bare with

is this her first clutch?


----------



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for the reply, this is her second clutch to the same male 1st clutch was normal and she had no problems. It has got my stumped..:bash:


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you think it was the injections or the manipulation that did it in the end?
Did you have to actualy push the first egg out?


----------



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

The eggs were that shape inside her, the 1st 2 eggs came out normal then the rest were a mix of weird and normals. The oxy only helps start contractions and the manipulation would not cause the eggs to deform. As you can see from the ones i cut open they had been like that for a long period.

cheers


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi HP Exotics
I realized they were that shape inside I actually meant - Do you think it was the injection that started her laying or did you have to go on to manipulate the first egg out? Or did you manipulate the eggs so far and then did she push them out alone? Also over what time span did this happen and how long after she was due?
Sorry for all the questions, but I have what I think is an egg bound snake and after asking on here I am waiting for her to produce partly absorbed eggs at some point. She is happy and eating again now so not that worried any more but very interested in what you had to do.
Thanks


----------



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

No m8 after 4 injections she still didnt start herself,so i had to manually pass the eggs for her.She was 8 days past her date.


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes I had heard that the injections only work on something like 50%. I have bathed my female and massaged her but still no luck. Is it hard to get the eggs to move? Don't think I would do it myself-at least not until I have been shown properly but I have spoken to a number of reptile keepers I know but no one has had a snake egg bound. But like I say she is fine. If she dose go down hill she will go to the vet.
I hope your snake will be OK now. Poor thing.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

have her temps been stable?


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi bladeblaster

Is that question to me? If so then yes they are except higher in the day than night, but its a warm room so no big drop. Also I have had another female lay eggs about 3 weeks earlier in the same temperatures.


----------



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

hi las, the eggs pass easy with light pressure, feel about 3 eggs up and start there with light pressure towards the vent.
Yea m8 temps were exact as last year and as i said same male to, just cant explain it.


----------



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

quick update, female doing fine has ate which is great, the eggs look lyk they are no good, most have collapsed.


----------

